# Holiday Home



## Varfield (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I are looking to but a modest apartment in Cape Town (probably Hout Bay or Big Bay) and we're UK nationals and residents. We're sorted on the financial side of things as we have the money to make a cash purchase in SA. However, due to exchange controls I know there's quite a few hoops to jump through to ensure that should we need to, we can sell up and repatriate the money to the UK. I was wondering if anyone has bought a holiday property in SA and could share their experiences? Also, is it worth using a property buyers agent?

Any thoughts of yours at all are very welcome.

Nick


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got a sales document from an EA in Cape Town, if you send me an private message with your email address I'll send it to you. Sets out very well what you got to do, including non-residents. No need for a sales agent, I completed the process with just a viewing of the property and signing a binding agreement and 10% deposit. Do they get advice if you are buying in a gated community what your responsibilities might be. All the best.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

i was house hunting up until a few months ago and i live in big bay. So I could at least provide perspective on the area if you want.


----------

